# Shaker 1000 Specs



## filtercharger (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm helping my friend upgrade the audio system in his 2011 Shelby, one step at a time. What I'm trying to find out is, anyone have any ideas on what the twin 10" Shaker 1000 sub enclosure is rated at? One of the subs is beginning to go out, and we are looking to replace both of them. The speaker actually looks really well made for being OEM, it almost looks like a 10W6, it is a dual voice coil and by testing them, all I know is that the impedance is 2ohm per voice coil. There is one amp powering the two subs, and was also wondering if anyone had taken one of these apart? I would like to know if the amp is seen a 1 ohm or a 4 ohm load per sub, and about how many watts rms it puts out and what the subs are rated at.
The part number on the subs is EAS25PL202AA
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, your choices are going to be limited here.

1. You can replace just the one bad driver with another from Ford, which will be expensive.

2. You can replace BOTH drivers with 2 ohm DVC 10s that will fit in the same mounting hole with 5.25" of mounting depth.

3. You can replace both 10s and the factory amp.

As for the amplifier, I never took the 10" amp apart, but I did take the 8" amp apart.









It powered this speaker: 










If I had to guess, the trunk sub amp is more than likely a chipamp run at 1 ohm stereo to get max power out of it. Also, 1,000 watts from the Shaker 1000 is its "if struck by lightning" rating.


----------



## filtercharger (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for you info! Yeah, I'll try to convince my friend just to replace the whole set up. Haha, struck by lightning, I haven't heard that since I used to work at The Good Guys, my manager used to say that all the time!


----------

